# All the great Fantasy Art we've been missing from Computer Games -- Post Them Here!



## Grail Quest (May 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I'm starting this thread for everyone to share fantasy computer game art, not just for character ideas but landscapes and locations, and magic or power FX.
If you haven't been playing some of the popular computer role-playing games from even 10 years ago, you've missed out on a lot of great art!

As I haven't played every game out there, I hope everyone will share their own screenshots, as well as any writeups or RPG conversions that have been inspired from the great art and animation of computer games.


----------



## Grail Quest (May 3, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #1*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (May 10, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #2*

From Spellforce
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (May 17, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #3*

From Titan Quest
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (May 19, 2009)

*Dark Wizard of Valdis - The Fantasy Art of Dungeon Siege II: Broken World*

As you know, my website presently showcases the fantasy art of computer games. I quite recently embarked on a massive update to my website presently showcases Dungeon Siege II: Broken World section, and though far from complete, it's already got some spectacular scenes.
Even if you've played the game, you may want to have a look as I've used mods to enable close-ups, and only stills can capture some of the graphic details of animation that goes by so quickly. Here is a small selection from the Dark Wizard of Valdis.


----------



## Grail Quest (May 24, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #4*

From Heroes V
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (May 30, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #5 - Tradewinds Caravans*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)











*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these - I don't play video games, so it's nice to get an opportunity to see some of the art from them.


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Jaerdaph,

Thanks for your comment! You've echoed exactly the reason the website exists -- to bring video game fantasy art to those who don't play video games! (^_^)


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 2, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Dungeon Siege II: Dragon Boss Talon*

As you know, my website presently showcases the fantasy art of computer games. I quite recently embarked on a massive update to my website presently showcases Dungeon Siege II: Broken World section, and though far from complete, it's already got some spectacular scenes.
Even if you've played the game, you may want to have a look as I've used mods to enable close-ups, and only stills can capture some of the graphic details of animation that goes by so quickly. Here is a small selection from the Dragon Boss Talon.

From Dungeon Siege II
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)











*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #6 - SpellForce*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)








*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 10, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Dungeon Siege II - Valdis*

As you know, my website presently showcases the fantasy art of computer games. I quite recently embarked on a massive update to my website presently showcases Dungeon Siege II: Broken World section, and though far from complete, it's already got some spectacular scenes.
Today, I'd like to showcase the final boss of Dungeon Siege II, Valdis.
Even if you've played the game, you may want to have a look as I've used mods to enable close-ups, and only stills can capture some of the graphic details of animation that goes by so quickly. Here is a small selection from the  Valdis screenshots.

From Dungeon Siege II
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)














*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 11, 2009)

Model from the defunked not going to happen new Duke Nuken game...found on ZBrush site.  Makes me sad that the game will not be produced.


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #7 - Titan Quest*

From Titan Quest
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)








*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for this thread- I don't play CRPGs really, so I hope my eyes will get opened a bit!


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 17, 2009)

You're welcome DannyAlcatraz! I hope more people join in and post their pics! I play quite a few games, but there's still a lot out there.


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games - Dungeon Siege II Secret Level*

As you know, my website presently showcases the fantasy art of computer games. I quite recently finished my website presently showcases Dungeon Siege II: Broken World section, and it's got some spectacular scenes.
Today, I'd like to showcase the secret level.
Even if you've played the game, you may want to have a look as I've used mods to enable close-ups, and only stills can capture some of the graphic details of animation that goes by so quickly. Here is a small selection from the  Secret Level.

From Dungeon Siege II
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)














*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 22, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #8 - Heroes of Might and Magic V*

From Heroes V
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)













*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm currently playing 'Medieval II - Total War' with the 'Third Age - Total War' mod applied to it so that I can battle in Middle Earth.

So here's a look at the High Elves ...all lined up and ready to go


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 22, 2009)

Um, I hope nobody minds me bringing some Oblivion in here. . . I guess someone had to, sooner or later, anyhow.  And it's been ages since I played, so for old times' sake -




















And hey, it's still a nice-looking game, IMO. There might be some combat / magic images around that are worth posting too, but the environment itself is probably the prettiest thing in Oblivion.


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 24, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games - Dungeon Siege II*

As you know, my website presently showcases the fantasy art of computer games. I quite recently finished my website presently showcases Dungeon Siege II: Broken World section, and it's got some spectacular scenes.
Today, I'd like to showcase the character portraits.

From Dungeon Siege II
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)





*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Grail Quest (Jun 27, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of KUROS*

From Kuros
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)








*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Grail Quest (Jul 1, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Kuros*

From Kuros
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)








*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games* | *The Fantasy Art Blog*


----------



## Grail Quest (Jul 5, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #9 - Tradewinds Caravans*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (Jul 11, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #10 - Spellforce*

From Spellforce
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #11 - TITAN QUEST*

The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #11 - TITAN QUEST

From Titan Quest
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 2, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #12 - Heroes of Might and Magic V*

From Heroes V
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 2, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #13 - Tradewinds Caravans*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 2, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #14 - Spellforce*

From Spellforce
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #15 - TITAN QUEST*

From Titan Quest
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 16, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #16 - Heroes of Might and Magic V*

From Heroes V
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 18, 2009)

I really liked all the pics posted here by Grail Quest and the website of this user is also very cool! Well-done!


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 19, 2009)

3dfan said:


> I really liked all the pics posted here by Grail Quest and the website of this user is also very cool! Well-done!




Thank you, 3dfan!


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 23, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #17 - Tradewinds Caravans*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Aug 29, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #18 - Spellforce*

From Spellforce
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Sep 6, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #19 - Titan Quest*

From Titan Quest
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #20 - Heroes of Might and Magic V*

From Heroes V
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Sep 19, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #21 - Tradewinds Caravans*

From Tradewinds: Caravans
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)


[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Sep 26, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #22 - Spellforce*

From Spellforce
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest (Oct 5, 2009)

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #23 - Titan Quest*

The Fantasy Art of Computer Games #23 - Titan Quest

From Titan Quest
(link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of service)

[sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------

